# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 12/2009



## PCGH_Marco (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
hiermit starte ich den Feedback-Sammelthread zur *Ausgabe 12/2009* - drittes Heft mit Redesign und neue Strukur. Zudem haben wir die die Einkaufsführer wieder nach hinten gestellt. Diese "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 4. November am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 12/2009 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware versucht, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Grüße & Danke,
Marco

P.S.: Mit Erscheinen des Heftes wird der Thread und die Umfrage freigegeben!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Oktober 2009)

Erster Bugreport:

- Mindestens zwei Verweise ("siehe rechts/links") stimmen nicht. Betroffen sind das Netzteil-Wissen und die Grafikkarten-Marktübersicht. Bei Letzterer kann ich als Federführender auch sagen warum: Änderungen in letzter Minute ...

Interessant fand ich besagte Netzteilinfos und des Kollegen Spilles Wissensartikel zu Fermi und Cypress. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Grav3 (2. November 2009)

*Praxistest: Die optimale Luftkühlung - Silent-Special in PC Games Hardware 12/2009*

Frage: Wahrscheinlich hier falsch aber... wann kriegen die Abonennten nochmal die Zeitschrift? am WE vor der Veröffentlichung oder? --> Habe am Samstag nichts gekriegt.
... sorry wenn hier falsch..


----------



## Papa (2. November 2009)

*AW: Praxistest: Die optimale Luftkühlung - Silent-Special in PC Games Hardware 12/2009*




Grav3 schrieb:


> Frage: Wahrscheinlich hier falsch aber... wann kriegen die Abonennten nochmal die Zeitschrift? am WE vor der Veröffentlichung oder? --> Habe am Samstag nichts gekriegt.
> ... sorry wenn hier falsch..


    In welschem Bundesland wohnst du? Weil Sonnabend 
  Feiertag war und der war nicht in jedem Bl.


----------



## Manny G. (2. November 2009)

*AW: Praxistest: Die optimale Luftkühlung - Silent-Special in PC Games Hardware 12/2009*

Ich hätt gern da Thermaltake Level 10!Das sieht einfach geil aus!


----------



## Grav3 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Praxistest: Die optimale Luftkühlung - Silent-Special in PC Games Hardware 12/2009*



Papa schrieb:


> In welschem Bundesland wohnst du? Weil Sonnabend
> Feiertag war und der war nicht in jedem Bl.



Eigentlich NRW.. kein Feiertag oder ähnliches.. 
Habe gesehen dass es auch einen richtigen Thread dazu gibt... 
@Mod: Bitte verschieben oder löschen. Danke.


----------



## Zsinj (2. November 2009)

*AW: Praxistest: Die optimale Luftkühlung - Silent-Special in PC Games Hardware 12/2009*



Grav3 schrieb:


> Frage: Wahrscheinlich hier falsch aber... wann kriegen die Abonennten nochmal die Zeitschrift? am WE vor der Veröffentlichung oder? --> Habe am Samstag nichts gekriegt.
> ... sorry wenn hier falsch..


ich schließe mich dem mal an  
Heute ist bisher auch noch nichts gekommen  

Ansonsten freu ich mich schon auf die Augabe.


----------



## Master451 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Praxistest: Die optimale Luftkühlung - Silent-Special in PC Games Hardware 12/2009*

ich hab meine auch noch nicht bekommen, die letzte kam dagegen ne woche früher...

naja, und Silend is immer n super Thema, bin der ansicht, dass ein PC schnell und gleichzeitig leise sein soll...


----------



## nulchking (3. November 2009)

Heute kam sie an, direkt durchgelesen.
Das Silentspecial war echt klasse, nur schade das kein richtiges Spiel dabei ist


----------



## mayo (3. November 2009)

Hab sie bisher nur schnell durch-geflattert. Gefällt mir ganz gut. Vor allem das jetzt der Einkaufsführer wieder schön nach hinten gewandert ist.

Und "Conrad" hat wieder ein paar nette "spezials"...
Den Prolimatech gibts für 39,95€ zzgl. 4,95 Versand. Das juckt wieder mal...


----------



## 2000Miles (3. November 2009)

Warum schlagt ihr für den Silent PC ein 450 Watt Netzteil vor? Ein E7 400 Watt sollte noch leiser sein und immer noch dicke ausreichen


----------



## B00 (3. November 2009)

Ich werd mir m0rgen das Magazin ohne DVD kaufen.
Für mich ist da nichts drauf.


----------



## kmf (3. November 2009)

[x] Architektur: AMDs Cypress vs. Nvidias Fermi 

Vielleicht in Teilen noch der Wakübericht, weil ich derweil selbst ein eigenes Projekt am Laufen hab, aber ansonsten war diesmal für mich recht wenig dabei. 

Nun ja, vielleicht wird dann die Weihnachtsausgabe ein Knaller. Falls Nvidia spurt ...


----------



## Two-Face (3. November 2009)

[X]_Chipsatztest Radeon HD 5850/HD 5700_
[X]_Praxis HD-5000-Serie_
[X]_Architektur: AMDs Cypress vs. Nvidias Fermi_
[X]_Wissen Intel Gulftown und AMD Thuban
_[X]_Spiele-Engines: Cryengine (1)_


----------



## knarf99 (4. November 2009)

ich wohne in sachsen und habe bis gestern keine zeitung bekommen wenn heute keine kommt muß ich wohl ma anrufen aber so späat kamm die zeitung noch nie


----------



## OnkelTitus (4. November 2009)

Hmja, mit der Zustellung hats diesmal auch bei mir (Premium Abo) gehapert. Heute lag sie im Briefkasten...aber der Hammer war, dass ich die Zeitungen bereits GESTERN im HBF in Frankfurt habe liegen sehen!!!


----------



## seti (4. November 2009)

hallo 

ich wollte mal fragen ob man die zeitschrift auch online und digital kaufen kann als pdf oder sowas.
wäre für mich sehr interessant.

gruss seti


----------



## Grav3 (4. November 2009)

ENDLICH lag auch heute meine PCGH Premium im Postkasten... endlich...   --> heute Abend PCGH Abend *freu*


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. November 2009)

Sehr sehr schöne Zeitung habe mir die heute morgen gehollt. Die Artikel sind super gut gelungen. Endlich ist der Preisführer wieder zusammen gefast.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (4. November 2009)

Hmmz so langsam bekomm i meine zweifel... habe mein heft immer noch net hier 
Wohne in NRW und sonst war das Heft immer n paar tage vor erscheinen bei mir.

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Jami (4. November 2009)

Also im Großen und Ganzen eine recht schwache Ausgabe. Aber die nächste wird wieder super, das war bis jetzt immer so.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. November 2009)

Begründung. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Predalon (4. November 2009)

Hallo ich Versuche von der DVD Edition die 180 Tage Panda Internet Secruity 2010 zu installieren, da wird mir gesagt das das Produkt nicht mit Windows 7 64x Bit kompatibel ist.

Bei Panda direkt kann man nur die 1 Monat Demo runterladen.

Was kann man da jetzt machen, hat noch jemand dieses Problem?


----------



## rabensang (4. November 2009)

Angesichts der Flaute, die zur Zeit auf dem Markt herrscht und den eher wenigen Neuerscheiningen, ist die Ausgabe sehr gut gelungen. 

Das Heft könnte fast eine AMD/ATI 5*** Sonderausgabe sein, was mich persönlich überhaupt nicht stört.


----------



## troppa (4. November 2009)

^^

Produktabbildung von Zotac Ion ITX A und F auf Seite 86 vertauscht!

Beweise: Seite 55. 

Hm, man beachte den Werbeslogan: Besser gut geklaut, als schlecht selbst gemacht.


----------



## Die Stämme Spieler (4. November 2009)

Radeon 5850 für 50 Euro lol


----------



## BikeRider (4. November 2009)

Ich find die neue Ausgabe nicht schlecht.
Ich würde mir aber auch Themen wünschen wie:
- Celeron-CPUs gegen Sempron-CPUs (groß angelegt, nicht nur erwähnt)
- Billig-Soundkarten (wie hoch ist die CPU-Last und was taugen sie)
- aktuelle AGP-Grafikkarten
- Treibertest für AGP-Karten der Serien X1xxx, HD2xxx usw. mit den letzten 5 oder 10 Treiberversionen (unterscheiden sie sich Leistungsmäßig? )
- was taugen Billig-Anbieter, wie Schneider oder Levicom ?


----------



## rabensang (5. November 2009)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ich find die neue Ausgabe nicht schlecht.
> Ich würde mir aber auch Themen wünschen wie:
> - Celeron-CPUs gegen Sempron-CPUs (groß angelegt, nicht nur erwähnt)
> - Billig-Soundkarten (wie hoch ist die CPU-Last und was taugen sie)
> ...



Ich glaube kaum, dass sowas von der Redaktion umgesetzt wird. Der teure und begrenzte Platz im Heft kann durch so etwas nicht vergeudet werden. Das wäre einfach nicht rentabel, weil es sich um grenzwertige und seltene Sachen handelt, die nicht fü die breite Masse interessant sind. Ausserdem gehört einiges davon nicht zum aktuellen Standard. Manchmal reicht der Platz nichteinmal für alle Neuerung, die gerade auf dem Markt zu finden sind. Aber einige deiner Punkte könnten im Forum in Form von Usertests verwirklicht werden. Ob die Sachen Anklang finden werden, bezweifle ich. 

MFG


----------



## Pokerclock (5. November 2009)

Gestern angekommen, aber noch nicht durch.

Mir ist der Artikel über 2.1 Soundsysteme aufgefallen. Ganz unabhängig von der ungeeigneten Bewertungsart der einzelnen Frequenzbereiche (Hoch-, Mittel-, Tiefton) habe ich ja schon in früheren Tests kritisiert), finde ich diesmal die Probandenauswahl etwas misslungen. Das Teufel C200 USB spielt etwas außer Konkurrenz, wenn man nur Gegner gegenüber stellt, die gerade mal die Hälfte kosten. Es ist nun Bekannt, dass in diesem Bereich erst ab eines gewissen Kaufpreises (der definitiv über 100 € liegt) vernünftig "gehört" werden kann.

Wenn man schon Vergleichstests macht, sollten die Preise auch angeglichen sein. Entweder ihr Testet Systeme um 150 € oder um 75 €. Zusammenwürfeln geht nicht und verzerrt das Bild beträchtlich.

Das wäre so, als wollte man eine HD4850 mit einer HD5850 vergleichen wollen (rein Leistungstechnisch > fps). Es ist klar, wer da gewinnt.


----------



## Daniel_M (5. November 2009)

troppa schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> Produktabbildung von Zotac Ion ITX A und F auf Seite 86 vertauscht!
> 
> Beweise: Seite 55.




Das stimmt leider - danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe im Bonusmaterial-Thread zu diesem Artikel eine entsprechende Richtigstellung eingefügt.


----------



## kmf (5. November 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Gestern angekommen, aber noch nicht durch.
> 
> Mir ist der Artikel über 2.1 Soundsysteme aufgefallen. Ganz unabhängig von der ungeeigneten Bewertungsart der einzelnen Frequenzbereiche (Hoch-, Mittel-, Tiefton) habe ich ja schon in früheren Tests kritisiert), finde ich diesmal die Probandenauswahl etwas misslungen. Das Teufel C200 USB spielt etwas außer Konkurrenz, wenn man nur Gegner gegenüber stellt, die gerade mal die Hälfte kosten. Es ist nun Bekannt, dass in diesem Bereich erst ab eines gewissen Kaufpreises (der definitiv über 100 € liegt) vernünftig "gehört" werden kann.
> 
> ...


Da stimme ich dir voll zu. Beim Durchlesen hab ich auch gedacht, Edifier S530 ist eigentlich auch sehr gut - womöglich sogar besser, als das Teufelsding -  wurde aber total außen vor gelassen.


----------



## Daniel_M (5. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir voll zu. Beim Durchlesen hab ich auch gedacht, Edifier S530 ist eigentlich auch sehr gut - womöglich sogar besser, als das Teufelsding -  wurde aber total außen vor gelassen.



Das Edifier S530 haben wir bereits in Ausgabe 07/2009 getestet und dort mit dem Teufel Concept C 200 USB verglichen.

Das Teufel-System haben wir erneut in den Vergleich aufgenommen, da dessen Preis deutlich gesenkt wurde.


----------



## Mosed (5. November 2009)

Was mich etwas wundert sind die Stromverbräuche, die ihr bei dem Gaming-PC II angibt. Ist das an der Steckdose gemessen?
- ca. 80W im Leerlauf und gut 200W in Spielen. Ist der Core-i5 so ein Stromsparwunder?

Ich habe einen Phenom x4 9950BE (125W Version) und eine 8800GTS G92. Baue ich die Graka aus und nutze die onboard-graka komme ich immer noch auf 120W, mit der GTS auf 180W und in Crysis habe ich mal um und bei 280W gemessen.

Das ist eine Differenz von 100W im Leerlauf und fast 80W auf Last. Den Unterschied finde ich doch etwas krass. Dass die GTS und der Phenom keine Stromsparer sind ist ja bekannt - aber ein mehr als doppelt so hoher Verbrauch?

(ich habe noch ne Soundkarte, 2 festplatten, 3-4 Lüfter, Bequiet Darkpower pro P7 550W) C&Q ist natürlich aktiv. (Ohne C&Q habe ich nen Leerlaufverbrauch von 220W oder so ^^)



Das Heft ist ok. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass im Text fast immer steht: "wie sie in der Tabelle/Bild/etc. *rechts* sehen können....", wobei es links hätte lauten müssen. Da hat sich wohl nachträglich was an der Seitenaufteilung geändert.


----------



## BikeRider (5. November 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Das wäre einfach nicht rentabel, weil es sich um grenzwertige und seltene Sachen handelt, die nicht fü die breite Masse interessant sind.


Der Test eines Thermaltake Level 10 für 699 €uro ist mit Sicherheit auch grenzwertig, Selten und nicht für die breite Masse, wurde aber trotzdem getestet.
Grad nicht alltägliche Themen, die nicht nur für die Masse sind, machen doch ein gutes Magazin aus.
Solche Themen heben ein (gutes) Magazin von der Masse ab.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. November 2009)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Der Test eines Thermaltake Level 10 für 699 €uro ist mit Sicherheit auch grenzwertig, Selten und nicht für die breite Masse, wurde aber trotzdem getestet.



Yep. Hier kommt der sogenannte "Ferrari-Effekt" zum Tragen: Kaum einer kauft ein solches Über-Gehäuse, aber interessiert gelesen wird's. Selbiges gilt übrigens auch für die Radeon HD 5800 ... 



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Grad nicht alltägliche Themen, die nicht nur für die Masse sind, machen doch ein gutes Magazin aus.
> Solche Themen heben ein (gutes) Magazin von der Masse ab.



Wir bemühen uns stets um die richtige Mischung, wobei natürlich die Themen von allgemeinem Interesse stärker gewichtet werden. Aber hast du in irgendeinem anderen Heft etwas zum SGSSAA der HD 5000 gelesen? Oder zum Thema Downsampling? In der nächsten Ausgabe gibt's einen Artikel zum Thema Physx mit einer Radeon als Primärkarte ...  Etc.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. November 2009)

*@ Elementardrache*

Mein System zieht sogar unter 80 Watt in 2D.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Elementardrache*
> 
> Mein System zieht sogar unter 80 Watt in 2D.


 
Ist aber viel. 
Meins zieht nur 35 Watt.


----------



## Mosed (5. November 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Elementardrache*
> 
> Mein System zieht sogar unter 80 Watt in 2D.



Ist der Phenom I so schlecht? Also meine GTS braucht ca. 60W wie man ja sehen kann, die GTX260 ~30W soweit ich richtig informiert bin. 80W-30W macht 50W für das Core i-5 System ohne Graka. Gut, ein paar Watt für ne Onboard-Graka drauf (wieviel ist das so?).
Das sind dann aber sicherlich weit weniger als 120W.
Rechne ich den Unterschied von GTX260 zu 8800GTS bei mir raus, lande ich bei 150W. 150W zu 80W ist ne Ansage.
70W mehr für nen 9950BE gegenüber Core i5? ^^


----------



## winpoet88 (6. November 2009)

Ich habe das Heft seit Gestern(05.11 am Kiosk), ich finde diese Ausgabe nicht schlecht. Die letzte Ausgabe (11/09) hattte aber mehr Artikel drin, die mich angesprochen haben.

MfG Winpoet


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. November 2009)

Bissle konkreter bitte. Was hat dich angesprochen - was fandest du uninteressant. Je mehr Details wir erfahren, desto höher die Chance, dass wir angemessen reagieren können.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. November 2009)

*@ Elementardrache*

Wir haben intern selbst für ein Phenom-II-X4-965-Sys (C3-Stepping samt 790FX) samt einer GTX285 rund 105 Watt gemessen. Der Phenom II verbrät idle rund 10 Watt mehr. 





> 70W mehr für nen 9950BE gegenüber Core i5?


CPU, Board und Effizienz des Netzteils.


----------



## winpoet88 (6. November 2009)

O.K Also ich bin ein totaler Fan eurer Wissensartikel, aber auch eurer technischen Beschreibungen, auch im aktuellen Heft gefallen mir vor allem folgende Artikel sehr gut: Evergreen vs. Fermi;Sechskerner für Spieler;Vergleichstest Netzteile und das optimale Netzteil, DX11 Spiele.

Nicht so angesprochen hat mich das Silent Special, weil mich Lüftergeräusche nicht so stören,die Geforce GT220 ist uninteressant für mich, da zu schwach.

Ich finde aber das neue Heftkonzept gut, besser als vorher. Auch,das der Einkaufsführer wieder am Ende des Heftes zu finden ist.

Grüsse Winpoet


----------



## ile (6. November 2009)

Ja, also hier mein Feedback:

 viele interessante Artikel

 interessante Videos, z. B. finde ich es toll, wenn Produkte (hier das Level 10) vorgestellt werden oder Testmethoden vorgestellt werden. Das "PCGH in Gefahr"-Video war dieses Mal zum Glück wieder interessant. Allerdings sind es doch recht wenige Videos. 

 Rubrik "Mobile" einfach zu lang und nur langweilig

 zu dünn, d. h. zu wenig Inhalt (Ich möchte die Extended zurück!) , hierzu ein Vorschlag: Da es ja nun PCGH Extreme nicht mehr gibt, könnte man eine PCGH Extended erschaffen, die aus 2 Teilen besteht: Zum einen Inhalt, der früher in PCGH Extreme gewesen wäre und zum anderen pro Ausgabe je einen "Mega-Test" (Ein Test in der Größenordnung, wie er in der letzten Extended-Ausgabe mit dem CPU-Kühler-Test vertreten war.). Was haltet ihr von diesem Vorschlag? Das ist doch wirklich eine nette Lösung, oder?  --> siehe auch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/76278-pcgh-extended-revision-b.html

 Beim Level 10-Artikel: Wozu das große Bild mit Beschreibungen, wenn es doch eh im Artikel steht und auf der DVD vorgestellt wird?

 Warum ist im Silent-Special in keinster Weise vom genialen Scythe Slip Stream 800 die Rede? Der fehlt!!!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. November 2009)

ile schrieb:


> Rubrik "Mobile" einfach zu lang und nur langweilig



Weil du keine Notebooks magst? Mobile nimmt prozentual sehr wenig Heftanteil ein, das sind ja idR nur etwa 5 Seiten + Startseiten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. November 2009)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Weil du keine Notebooks magst? Mobile nimmt prozentual sehr wenig Heftanteil ein, das sind ja idR nur etwa 5 Seiten + Startseiten.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Und wenn man daran denkt, wie das Verhältnis von Notebook zu Desktop PC inzwischen ist, könnte man sogar sagen, dass es zu wenig sind.


----------



## BikeRider (6. November 2009)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Yep. Hier kommt der sogenannte "Ferrari-Effekt" zum Tragen: Kaum einer kauft ein solches Über-Gehäuse, aber interessiert gelesen wird's


Hallo
Natürlich habt ihr viele Themen, die nicht in anderen Zeitschriften zu lesen sind.
Mich würde nur halt freuen, wenn die Themen einmal zu lesen wären, die ich vorgeschlagen hab.
Ich denke, das sich auch oder grad die freuen, die nur wenig für einen Gamer-PC ausgeben möchten, aber doch gut spielen möchten, auch wenn es bei einer Auflösung von 1024x768 mit allen Details sind.
Ich weiß, das mit Sicherheit nicht alles kommen wird, aber wenn nur ein oder zwei Themen kommen würden, würde ich mich (und vielleicht auch andere) freuen.

PS: Schön, dass die Redaktion auf das antwortet, was die Leserschaft schreibt.


----------



## Taitan (9. November 2009)

am meisten ist mir der Artikel über das Thermaltake Level 10 im Gedächtnis geblieben - nicht das ich diesen Staubfänger gut finde und kaufen würde, aber der Artikel war mal was anderes als über diese 08/15 Gehäuse.

Der Artikel über "Ruhe im PC" fand ich auch gut. Praxistipps find ich generell gut. 

Weniger interessant finde ich die Artikel über Gameengines und Technologien, die ich eh nie nutzen werde wie Eyefinity oder Downsamplung und extremste Bildqualität (siehe letzte Ausgabe(n))


----------



## jokergermany (10. November 2009)

Warum heißen bei DDR3 der eine Low Voltage und der andere nicht?
Laut Geizhals heißen beide Low Voltage.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. November 2009)

Gehts n bissl genauer?


----------



## jokergermany (10. November 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Gehts n bissl genauer?



Einkaufsführer DDR3

Der eine heißt OCZ Platinum Low Voltage und der der andere OCZ Platinum obwohl anscheinend beides laut geizhals Low Voltage  Ramspeicher sind.


----------



## Daniel_M (11. November 2009)

jokergermany schrieb:


> Einkaufsführer DDR3
> 
> Der eine heißt OCZ Platinum Low Voltage und der der andere OCZ Platinum obwohl anscheinend beides laut geizhals Low Voltage  Ramspeicher sind.




Das ist in der Tat ein kleiner Tippfehler, den wir für die kommende Ausgabe korrigieren - danke für den Hinweis.

Mit der Produktnummer finden Sie allerdings sowieso im Preisvergleich die richtigen Module.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. November 2009)

winpoet88 schrieb:


> O.K Also ich bin ein totaler Fan eurer Wissensartikel, aber auch eurer technischen Beschreibungen, auch im aktuellen Heft gefallen mir vor allem folgende Artikel sehr gut: Evergreen vs. Fermi;Sechskerner für Spieler;Vergleichstest Netzteile und das optimale Netzteil, DX11 Spiele.
> 
> Nicht so angesprochen hat mich das Silent Special, weil mich Lüftergeräusche nicht so stören,die Geforce GT220 ist uninteressant für mich, da zu schwach.
> 
> ...



Danke! Damit können wir viel eher was anfangen.


----------



## Mr.Gambler (11. November 2009)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage zum AMD Eyefinity Beitrag.
Zeile 17 im Absatz "Eyefinity im Catalyst" steht:



> Eyefinity funktioniert sowohl auf dem Desktop bei der Videowiedergabe als auch bei 3D -Spielen oder anderen Vollbildanwendungen unter Windows 7, Vista auch Linux - *einzig XP-Anhänger bleiben außen vor.*



Dafür hätte ich ganz gerne eine Quellenangabe.
Mich würde auch interessieren was denn nicht funktioniert,
also das Eyefinityfeature oder lassen sich unter Windows XP nichtmal drei Monitore ansteuern?


----------



## kmf (11. November 2009)

Mr.Gambler schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe eine Frage zum AMD Eyefinity Beitrag.
> Zeile 17 im Absatz "Eyefinity im Catalyst" steht:
> 
> 
> ...


ATi liefert keine neuen Features mehr für XP. Und das schon seit einer ganzen Weile.


----------



## Mr.Gambler (11. November 2009)

zum Beispiel?

Auf der ATI Seite gibt es ja auch Treiber für die HD58xx Serie für Windows XP daher wundert mich das.


----------



## area50 (11. November 2009)

Warum schreibt ihr im OC Test vom 965BE C3 das 70°C CPU Temperatur noch vollkommen ok sind, obwohl am selbst bei der CPU ein max. von 62°C angibt?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. November 2009)

Mr.Gambler schrieb:


> Dafür hätte ich ganz gerne eine Quellenangabe.
> Mich würde auch interessieren was denn nicht funktioniert,
> also das Eyefinityfeature oder lassen sich unter Windows XP nichtmal drei Monitore ansteuern?


Schade, dass du uns nicht auch so glaubst. 
Aber wenn du partout möchstest:
ATI Eyefinity Technology


> ATI Eyefinity advanced multiple-display technology supports Duplicated Mode operation (PC desktop cloned on multiple displays) and Extended Mode (PC desktop extended across multiple displays), and offers comprehensive operating system support that includes *Windows® 7, Windows Vista®, and Linux4*.


[meine Hervorherbung]


----------



## Mr.Gambler (12. November 2009)

ich glaube euch das, darum geht es nicht.
ich möchte nur gerne mehr dazu wissen und verstehen warum es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. November 2009)

Weil es AMD eben nicht supportet. Wohl weil sie der Ansicht sind, der Mehraufwand auch für XP zu proggen, sich nicht lohnt. Wer Eyefinity nutzt, braucht eine HD5k und hat idR n modernes Sys samt Vista und Win7. Und kein XP.


----------



## Lippokratis (12. November 2009)

das neue Design ist gut geworden für das Heft. Auch das jetzt die Einkaufsführer wieder da sind wo sie hingehören. Nur eine Sache stört mich seit dem Redesign - die fehlenden Forum/*HWbot*/Folding Teamseiten. Da jetzt keine Extreme Ausgabe mehr kommt, könnten die zwei, drei Seiten ja ins Hauptheft wandern.


----------



## Mr.Gambler (13. November 2009)

dachte da eher an eine technische barriere...


----------



## Pokerclock (13. November 2009)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Das Edifier S530 haben wir bereits in Ausgabe 07/2009 getestet und dort mit dem Teufel Concept C 200 USB verglichen.
> 
> Das Teufel-System haben wir erneut in den Vergleich aufgenommen, da dessen Preis deutlich gesenkt wurde.



Mittlerweile ist das C200 USB auf 200 € geklettert. Übrigens vermisse ich im Einkaufsführer eine Tabelle zu Soundsystemen. Wie soll man sonst erfahren, dass ihr das C200 USB auch mal mit konkurrenzfähigen Systemen getestet habt?

Wie stehen denn die Chancen, dass Systeme (2.1 und/oder 5.1) ab 250 € getestet werden?

EDIT

Vorschläge zum Testen

2.1

Razer Mako 300 €
Bose Companion 3 290 €
Canton Plus Media 250 €
Edifier S730D 250 € 
Teufel C200 USB 200 € (wenn es wirklich gut ist, wird es in dem Testfeld mal zur Geltung kommen)

5.1

Edifier S550 290€
Logitech Z5500 260 €
Creative Gigaworks Pro Gamer G500 200 €
Teufel Concept E300 270 €


----------



## kampfschaaaf (13. November 2009)

Hallo

Auch ich freue mich regemäßig auf die Ausgaben. Ich bin Abonnent der Premium/Extendet/oderwieauchimmerjetzt. Die Artikel sind immer gut und kongruent zu meiner bescheidenen Meinung. Auch die Wissensartikel oder die Retros sind toll!

ABER

Ich habe vor geraumer Zeit schon mal ähnliches bei Thilo angeprangert: 

*IHR seid die PCG HARDWARE* und nicht die PCGames. Was sollte das also mit dem AION-Special über 30 Seiten? Vertarnt als Tuning-Hilfe? Ich frage mich, ob da nicht auch ein bissl von der Hopps gegangenen PCGH Extreme hätte erscheinen können. Vor allem für Premiumkunden. 

Dieser AION-Artikel gehört in die PCGames. Dafür abonniert, oder kauft man die. Diese 30 Seiten waren völlig überflüssig und evtl an der Zielgruppe vorbeigeschossen.

Die Art, wie die neuen Games früher vorgestellt wurden (4 viertel Artikel/Seite) reicht. Wen das interessiert, der kauft sich die PCG, die ich ja auch abonniert habe. Die Artikel sollten sich ergänzen und nicht decken. 

Ansonsten wird die PCG immer mehr zur PCGH und umgekehrt bis am Ende wieder nur noch ein Heft erscheint? Na gut, genug gesponnen. Bitte sorgt für eine strikte Trennung und haltet am bewährten Prinzip fest. Neue Hardware in die PCGH, Neue Spiele in die PCG.

MfG kampfschaaaf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## area50 (14. November 2009)

area50 schrieb:


> Warum schreibt ihr im OC Test vom 965BE C3 das 70°C CPU Temperatur noch vollkommen ok sind, obwohl am selbst bei der CPU ein max. von 62°C angibt?




selfqoute.


----------



## Messerjockl (16. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen...
Ich kaufe mir die PCGH seit Jahren. Aber ich muss sagen das ich von der
aktuellen Ausgabe ein wenig entäuscht bin.

Erstens hab habe ich das Gefühl das das Thema "Silent" langsam zu einer
neverending Story wird.
Zweitens finde ich das Wakü Thema zwar gut 
( allerdings auch wieder "Silent" ), aber : Euer Artikel geht meiner Meinung
nach voll am Thema vorbei.
Es ist heutzutage völlig problemlos möglich eine CPU fast lautlos zu kühlen.
Der Hauptkrachmacher in einem Spiele-PC ist eigentlich immer die Grafikkarte.
Aber die lasst Ihr komplett aussenvor. Sie wird auch in dem PCGH-PC von
Grey-Computer nicht mitgekühlt. Das hat mich schon entäuscht.

Desweiteren fänd ich es klasse wenn der Preis/Leistungs Aspekt noch
schwerer in die Beurteilungen einfliessen würde.
Eine 370€ Graka gehört nicht auf Platz 1, ausser sie hat eine ganz neue Technik 
und ist dadurch brachial schneller als alle Konkurenten.

Und als letztes noch : Bitte nehmt diese Schmuddel-Handy Werbung aus
euren Heften. Sowas erwarte ich in der Computer-Bild oder den Sankt Pauli Nachrichten 
aber nicht in einer seriösen Zeitschrift.

MfG

Messerjockl


----------



## Henner (18. November 2009)

area50 schrieb:


> Warum schreibt ihr im OC Test vom 965BE C3 das 70°C CPU Temperatur noch vollkommen ok sind, obwohl am selbst bei der CPU ein max. von 62°C angibt?


Das sind unterschiedliche Werte. Wir messen die Kerntemperatur (Tcore), AMD gibt aber nur die Maximaltemperatur des CPU-Gehäuses an (Tcase).


----------



## kmf (18. November 2009)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Das Edifier S530 haben wir bereits in Ausgabe 07/2009 getestet und dort mit dem Teufel Concept C 200 USB verglichen.
> 
> Das Teufel-System haben wir erneut in den Vergleich aufgenommen, da dessen Preis deutlich gesenkt wurde.


 Hab ich im Sommer total überlesen. Werd ich heut abend dann mal rauskramen und nachlesen. Danke für den Hinweis.

Mich interessiert das eigentlich nur, da Edifier früher die Boxen für Teufel gefertigt hat und jetzt direkter Konkurrent ist.

/edit 

Hab's gefunden. S. 20 und weiter hinten im Heft ist das System auch noch mal erwähnt. Hab dabei festgestellt, in dem Heft hab ich noch mehr net gelesen. 

Tjo, was soll ich sagen? - Sommer und mein Bike.


----------



## ile (19. November 2009)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> > Zitat:
> > Zitat von *ile*
> >
> >
> ...



Na ja, früher gabs halt Notebook-Tests normalerweise nur als Kurztests. Aber ich hätte ne Idee: Man könnte ja in der Rubrik "Mobile" auch was zum Thema Iphone etc. mit reinnehmen, denn das Iphone entwickelt sich ja auch immer mehr zur Spielekonsole. Damit wären die "5 Seiten + Startseiten" gut ausgenutzt.



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Hallo
> Natürlich habt ihr viele Themen, die nicht in anderen Zeitschriften zu lesen sind.
> Mich würde nur halt freuen, wenn die Themen einmal zu lesen wären, die ich vorgeschlagen hab.
> Ich denke, das sich auch oder grad die freuen, die nur wenig für einen Gamer-PC ausgeben möchten, aber doch gut spielen möchten, auch wenn es bei einer Auflösung von 1024x768 mit allen Details sind.
> Ich weiß, das mit Sicherheit nicht alles kommen wird, aber wenn nur ein oder zwei Themen kommen würden, würde ich mich (und vielleicht auch andere) freuen..



Ja wie wenig willst du denn für deinen Spiele-PC ausgeben? 10 Cent?   Also, ich finde es gibt in der PCGH auch genug Artikel zu günstiger Hardware, da muss nichts verändert werden. Ich meine: Ein PC, bei dem die Grafikkarte 40 € kostet, den kann man nun mal beim besten Willen nicht mehr als "Spiele-PC" bezeichnen! 



Lippokratis schrieb:


> das neue Design ist gut geworden für das Heft. Auch das jetzt die Einkaufsführer wieder da sind wo sie hingehören. Nur eine Sache stört mich seit dem Redesign - die fehlenden Forum/*HWbot*/Folding Teamseiten. Da jetzt keine Extreme Ausgabe mehr kommt, könnten die zwei, drei Seiten ja ins Hauptheft wandern.



Nein, danke, wenn, dann bitte in eine PCGH Extended Reloaded! --> siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/76278-pcgh-extended-revision-b.html




kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> ABER
> 
> Ich habe vor geraumer Zeit schon mal ähnliches bei Thilo angeprangert:
> 
> ...



        

HA, SUPER, GENAU RICHTIG, BIN VOLL DEINER MEINUNG!!! 

Ich würde mir gerne die Premium-Ausgabe bestellen, wenns da endlich mal interessante HARDWARE-Artikel gäbe! Betonung liegt auf: HARDware!


----------



## Pokerclock (19. November 2009)

ile schrieb:


> (Sorry, aber die Frage war echt "bescheiden"!)
> 
> PCGH-DVD einlegen, anschauen! Außerdem steht's im Artikel.



Wie gut, dass nicht jeder Leser die DVD-Ausgabe liest, bzw. einen Rechner zur Hand hat.

Übrigens, wenn du mehrere Beiträge zitieren willst, kannst du diese einzeln auswählen. Du musst nicht fünf Posts verfassen. die ich dann zusammenfassen muss. Also Multiposts bitte ab sofort vermeiden.


----------

